# Running/French Braid



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been trying to grow my mares mane out and then I decided to do a couple of shows...her mane is long enough to do a running braid but I have noticed that they aren't really popular ...is it worth it to cut it? (next year I will be showing alot if all goes well) what is your oppinion?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well if you cut it before I am guessing she is a stock horse. Well if you are going to be showing a lot you might as well cut and band it. That is what is in for stock horses now.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

lol I am sorry I totally forgot to say what I was showing in whoops.....I am showing in hunters :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What breed is he? I think running braids are acceptable for Arabs, Fresians, etc. But for stock horses you want it pulled and banded.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

andalusian


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would think that it would be preferred then


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

we have a vote for keeping it! (secretly relieved) anybody else? ^.^


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh ok than
I vote for keeping it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I always vote for keeping long hair. I have 2 mustangs and a percheron and would never dream of cutting their manes off. Regardless of whether it is popular or not, I would do the running french braid.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree - Andalusians look incredible with long running braids. Just long manes in general.

I vote keep it.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions! I really didn't want to cut it but I wanted to see if people thought it would be better to cut it before I put a ton of effort into keeping it long O.O I will keep it long!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

IF YOU CUT HER MANE OFF, I WILL CUT YOUR HAIR OFF, KAREN. 
(for people who think i'm strange, i know her.)
you'd better keep it!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought I was going to keep it long (which wasn't very long, for some reason she didn't get that really long and thick hair gene) but I just saw a pic of her with her mane roached and LOVED it. So I am in the process of having it roached. Oh and if you get anywhere near me with a sharp object I will sic Chicken Chicken on you 

I also attached the pic of what she looks like with a roached mane (it is kinda long but I like it)


----------

